# Any dealings with homeless people?



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Had a windstorm yesterday that scattered the hay windrows. Raked it this morn, and went out late this afternoon to clean up the corners with a pitchfork. It was still pretty dang warm! I noticed a feller setting by the mailbox at the highway. When I got to that corner he crossed over and asked for a ride to Pritchett! (it's 100 miles)

Nope dude, can't do that. How bout some water? I said sure and he went to his backpack and got three gatorade bottles. I told him I'd go fill them for him at the house, and he started to get in the pickup, I told him just sit tight and I'll bring them back.

Took them back to him, and he asked if he could camp under the trees at my house? I just told him good luck in your travels. He said he was sure hoping for a ride, and I told him I hoiped he got one as well, but he wasn't camping here.

I took one feller a couple sandwiches and a gallon of water since I could see the glass jug he was carrying had some nasty creek water in it. He didn't ask for anything, I just figured he could use it. There's just a scattered amount of homes between here and a wide spot in the road called Kim, and then another good jaunt to Pritchett, which isn't any bigger.

WHy they head that way is anyones guess? How do you folks handle homeless people?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Mostly I've feed them and given them water. I've had several ask to sleep in my garage, wouldn't work even if I felt I should...my dog would go berserk.

A young homeless couple I tried to help by giving them information about local resources, they did some wood stacking for me one fall...they were going door to door looking to work for cash for gas and had a story that I didn't believe one bit of. But they did work their butts off, I'll give them that. I doubt they used the information I gave them...but I really hope they did, as they were homeless with an infant.

Can't say I can begin to understand it, everyone has their own situation. I've been homeless before but thankfully got things in hand fast enough to keep myself out of some of the situations others have themselves in.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We have homeless people come to the mission often. The churches have a fund to house them at a local motel for 2-3 days and give referrals to other agencies with deeper pockets. But the fund runs low. All you can do is buy them $25 gas, a meal, and send them on their way when that happens.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Sadly, homelessness is often connected to drug addiction and/or mental illness.
All are clearly needy, but what or how you help is difficult. Then there are the scammers that make it more difficult.

A number of years ago, I knew Stu, an old guy, 70s at least. Always clean and well dressed, from Goodwill. He had a pension from GM, but drank it up and often ran a tab at a couple bars. He was a Veteran. He told some interesting stories, local history, fishing, etc.
I saw him one day and he looked extremely tired. I gave him a ride. He had a dentist appointment at the VA in Iron Mountain, a couple hundred miles away. The appointment was for Monday morning. So, he started hitch hiking west on Sunday morning. Most traffic is west to east on Sundays as the tourists vacate. Stu had trouble getting rides and did a lot of walking. By Sunday night, he hadn't quite gotten to Iron Mountain, so he slept under a tree. By the time he had gotten to the VA, he was late for his appointment. They re-scheduled him for next month. So, Stu headed back to the highway and began his journey back to the Soo. That took a day and a half. So, this old guy had been out on the road three full days and two nights. He was dusty and sun burned.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

If they ask for work, I help them all I can. If they ask for anything else it's a sandwich and water only.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Around here, you can find them on a street corner, holding a sign "will work for food", with the wife, kids and family dog all along. They tend to stake out their "own" corner and you seldom see anyone else, or group there. Haven't seen a group with the grandparents along yet, but as soon as they think of it, it will happen.

There's a few people that position themselves at stoplights and walk up and down between the car lanes with a bucket, trying to collect money. 

Local convenience store has some guy hitting eveyone up for money for "bus fare", and cigarettes. Evidently he doesn't know where he's going because he's been out there a good six months. Friend told me the man was out there drunk a month or so ago and got hit by a car when he was crossing the street. He was "back at work" a couple days later.

There's just some streets/places I try to stay away from.

Mon


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

frogmammy said:


> Around here, you can find them on a street corner, holding a sign "will work for food"


Try offering them work, and see what kind of reaction you get. That sorts out the liars from hardworking folk who are actually in need right quick. Some will come do work once, but then won't show up again when you say to come back next Tuesday. You'll see them again in three months wondering why you don't have work for them right that instant.

Occasionally you find a gem in the rough though. I'm still occasionally mentoring a kid that once asked me for work.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I handle them all differently, depending on the homeless individual. Some I avoid, some I fear, some I help, some I talk to and have small conversations, some I cringe with shock and revolt.

I think there is an underground network for those people and they know where to go, so if your road is on their network, then I guess they are going to pass by.

There were some snow bird homeless here who went to florida in the winter and then came back up and lived under the overpass or under the boardwalk at the beach. Have not seen them in a while.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the will work for food signs. I tell them,( if they ask for money), "I do the same thing except I also work for clothing and shelter too". 
I always had the same guy ask me for money every night after work and I told him if he would stand on his feet in 4 inch heels for 8 hrs and put up with drunks (casino dealer) I'd give him 100.00 dollars, he never asked me again. I did however buy lots of wool socks and hand them out to the homeless who didn't beg. Our town also had tokens you could buy and give out for a meal at a shelter. The beggers didn't seem to like those.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Many times I have bought food at the drive through and given it to someone, and several times I have bought a bag of dog food to those with a dog.
I won't ever give money, though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

If I am out and about, and someone approaches me who is obviously in need, and my spirit says they are, I help them everytime with whatever they ask, be it money or food if I have it to give. I could have been scammed a time or two, but the way I see it, it is on them and not on me, I did the right thing. And I cant descern Angels from humans yet


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm too soft i guess because i usually give . there was only one time where i wouldn't and can't really say why. just a feeling i had. i'm sure you must have had a very good reason LJ for not letting the boy camp under your tree if it was just for a night or 2 but to each his own.

my place out in the country is not that far from the highway and i would be forever letting hikers camp on the grounds.only one stayed at the house but my son found him stranded and brought him back. he stayed with us for a week. like i said i'm soft. still hear from him. he was from PA. back then when i was living there fulltime i would pick up hikers and if it was late i would bring them back and they would camp there for the night. course i dont think they were homeless but i dont really know. goes without saying i also fed them. lets face it. i feed everybody and his dog. ~Georgia.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Try never to advise them to move to Miami... ;-)

I'm sure I've been scammed before but like Wolf says that's not my problem... Been needy myself when I was a hitch hiking teenager... May be again one day before I'm through...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Guess I'm a hardass. Only had a couple ask for a few bucks, and I declined. THey had a cock and bull story that they started immediately dishing out. I see othere hanging out at corners where there's a lot of traffic as well, with signs saying they'll work?

The ones I've had come by have never asked for work? I don't mind giving a little food or water, but that's pretty much the end of my compassion. I figure they're where they are by their own reckoning. I've been in situations where money was extremely tight, and I always found a way to make the extra that was needed.

I usually leave the keys in the wagons when I'm home. FOr one reason, I don't want someone waking me up with a knife at my throat demanding them! Hence, I didn't want some strange bird camped in my yard. I tend to stay prepared for the if's, but there's no guarantee I'd wake soon enough? The pup I have is getting pretty aggressive at strange things in the yard, and that's a good thing. I've considered a smaller dog for the casa, but if this drought doesn't end, I'll have to pawn both of them off on someone to keep. Cuz I'll have to search some for work that pays well enough for winter, and it probably won't be local?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Newfie, you better be careful you can end up dead letting homeless stay in your house.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]FlBtlDj-ARE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is very rural where I live. When someone is in trouble, hungry or homeless the whole town pitches in to get them squared away. Everybody knows each other. There are often spaghetti fundraisers to help a family out. I guess we all know..there but for the grace of God.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I spent to many years working Colfax and Broadway in downtown Denver and become to hardened to their BS. Homeless people everywhere it seem, they all have a story, some are just professional panhandlers. Most folks would be amazed at the amount of money the really good panhandlers make.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I try to give what I can when I can. I figure that the Good Lord will ask me about it some day and I want to give the best answer I can. If I remember correctly He said to give to those in need. I figure that if I can and don't give the sin's on me. If I give and they burn through it and don't improve their station in life then the sin's on them. BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## 88beast (Jun 4, 2012)

i usually ask something unorthadox when approached by them like;
would you like a bottle of jack and 50 bucks?
or so you want a ride to try to jack mine?
then gauge their reaction and go from there most that are trying something similar will now avoid you at all cost. if they seem like they could use help after that i may help them. but i try to avoid at all costs as i live in the city drugs is a major cause of homelessness and i do not need mixed up with anything. plus now bums are eating peoples faces off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

homefire2007 said:


> It is very rural where I live. When someone is in trouble, hungry or homeless the whole town pitches in to get them squared away. Everybody knows each other. There are often spaghetti fundraisers to help a family out. I guess we all know..there but for the grace of God.


Be I? I've heard it quoted so much, it sounds like a biblical verse, but it ain't! Yes, it's a good one to mellow us out a bit, and yeppers, anything is a possibility? But it's up to us as an individual to find our way out of a hole, no?



KnowOneSpecial said:


> I try to give what I can when I can. I figure that the Good Lord will ask me about it some day and I want to give the best answer I can. If I remember correctly He said to give to those in need. I figure that if I can and don't give the sin's on me. If I give and they burn through it and don't improve their station in life then the sin's on them. BIG DIFFERENCE.


Give to those in need, I agree with! I figure we're also supposed to use our discernement (not judgement, cuz that's not ours to give) to see who is in actual need? Christianity is blamed for lots of things, but needlessly! No where do I know of, that it tells us not to discern?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't give money but will buy food, if asked.

One time a friend and I were at Pier 39 in SF. They had an amazing farmer's market and we had just purchased some grapes. A homeless guy asked me for some money for food, so I offered him the grapes. He walked away in disgust and muttered something about not wanting any of my "effing" grapes.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Any homeless folks who try to get to my front door aren't my problem after I point to the no trespass sign at the gate they jumped that only me, one family member, my next door neighbor and the area patrol deputies have keys to as I invite them to get off my property or get arrested for trespassing.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to volunteer when it was my parish's turn to man the mission. I've move since then, and in the town where I live now it works differently. 

I will give food, water, or drink to anyone who asks, and if I have cash on me I'll give that too. I've never had anyone ask to camp out or spend the night - not sure how I'd handle that. I don't lie though - if I can't spare the cash, I tell them I can't spare it. I've even told them all I have is a twenty and I can't afford to give them that much right now. Just seems to me that lieing about it would compound the sin.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

littlejoe said:


> Be I? I've heard it quoted so much, it sounds like a biblical verse, but it ain't! Yes, it's a good one to mellow us out a bit, and yeppers, anything is a possibility? But it's up to us as an individual to find our way out of a hole, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Give to those in need, I agree with! I figure we're also supposed to use our discernement (not judgement, cuz that's not ours to give) to see who is in actual need? Christianity is blamed for lots of things, but needlessly! No where do I know of, that it tells us not to discern?


Trying to sort out the pros is sometimes hard but usually offering to take them somewhere to eat when they ask for food or asking them to pull their car up to the pump when they ask for gas will tell which ones are out just for cash for a bottle or something else...

Still I sometimes give when I'm in a hurry, and sometimes I've used the "in a hurry" excuse when I could have taken the time, really... Even if a guy is just gonna drink it up and I've got the extra cash in my pocket that's not so bad... Still a chance he can turn his life around... A lot of down and out people have changed and come back to do good things...

And of course my warped sense of humor sometimes comes into play remembering the old joke where the homeless guy says" Mister, will you give me a dollar for a sandwich?" 

Other guy says" "Well I don't know, let me see the sandwich"


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

88beast said:


> i usually ask something unorthadox when approached by them like;
> would you like a bottle of jack and 50 bucks?
> or so you want a ride to try to jack mine?
> then gauge their reaction and go from there most that are trying something similar will now avoid you at all cost. if they seem like they could use help after that i may help them. but i try to avoid at all costs as i live in the city drugs is a major cause of homelessness and i do not need mixed up with anything. plus now bums are eating peoples faces off!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually it was the bum who got his face eaten.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

And in another thread, somebody knows a bum that looks like Pippa!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I admit it has been a long time since I have set foot in a church, but I don't remember the Bible ever telling us to discern who needs help and who doesn't. I might be wrong. After a quick search via the internet here is what I came up with:

*But whoso hath this world's good, and seeth his brother have need, and shutteth up his bowels of compassion from him, how dwelleth the love of God in him?* John 3:17

Acts 20:35 I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.

When we lived in Albuquerque, the local paper did a front page piece on the panhandlers who weren't truly panhandlers. I never gave to them but we did give regularly to the local soup kitchens and charity thrift stores. There were alot more resources for those who were homeless or needy there than there are where I live now. I still give to the local charity thrift store when I can and if I see someone who appears to be homeless or in need, I will stop and give money or food if I can. It is not my place to judge whether or not they really "need" what they are asking for and if they use the money to get drunk or whatever, I cannot help that. I did my part and their actions are out of my hands. 

I think having a hard heart and refusing to help in any way is just asking for karma to come and kick you right in the cajones. IMHO YMMV.

* Luke 6:38Give, and it shall be given unto you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom. For with the same measure that ye mete withal it shall be measured to you again.*


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It also says...women are to keep their heads covered and to remain silent and be submissive..loleep:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You're gonna get in trouble....LOL!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> You're gonna get in trouble....LOL!!!


Seems like that is the norm,...I was just showing how theBook can be taken.and i don't apply apply the quote in any way.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> It also says...women are to keep their heads covered and to remain silent and be submissive..loleep:


Big difference, to my mind at least, between what Jesus said and what Paul said.

I'm willing to take the hit for ignoring Paul; Jesus, not so much.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I bet a lot of homeless would be wondering why Mary Magdalene was crying if she was about to get stoned in the center of town.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL. I wish I'd said that.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

There is no way to be 100% shure what JEsus The Cbrist said now is there?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> There is no way to be 100% shure what JEsus The Cbrist said now is there?


Maybe, maybe not.

The red lettered portions are a good place to start though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

NoClue said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> The red lettered portions are a good place to start though.


That only state what some men believed hundreds of years ago after Christ's death. Let alone assuming the numerous translatkons are correct and thag ceftain people didn't have an agenda


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> That only state what some men believed hundreds of years ago after Christ's death. Let alone assuming the numerous translatkons are correct and thag ceftain people didn't have an agenda


Faith, my brothers, faith. One must have faith that those guys that wrote the bible, after hundreds of years and countless retellings, were inspired by God to get it correct.

Plus, that the parts that they picked to leave out and the parts they picked to leave in were by the direct direction of God.

Then that through the countless translations, no man has re-written it with any twist due to his own thoughts.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> That only state what some men believed hundreds of years ago after Christ's death. Let alone assuming the numerous translatkons are correct and thag ceftain people didn't have an agenda


you make your bets and you throw the dice...


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

rkintn said:


> I admit it has been a long time since I have set foot in a church, but I don't remember the Bible ever telling us to discern who needs help and who doesn't.


No, it doesn't. This is why I have the food/clothes but no cash without work policy. Someone in need will take the food, someone who is a professional beggar will refuse the food.

Matthew 25:42-45
New International Reader's Version (NIRV)
42 I was hungry. But you gave me nothing to eat. I was thirsty. But you gave me nothing to drink. 43 I was a stranger. But you did not invite me in. I needed clothes. But you did not give me any. I was sick and in prison. But you did not take care of me.'
44 "They also will answer, 'Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty and not help you? When did we see you as a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison and not help you?'
45 "He will reply, 'What I'm about to tell you is true. Anything you didn't do for one of the least important of these, you didn't do for me.'

But the bible is not all compassion on this matter:
2 Thessalonians 3:10
Even when we were with you, we gave you a rule. We said, "Anyone who will not work will not eat."

I think offering work is the best solution when you can manage it. The bible directs us to take care of people, and to pay workers fairly, but I don't know of a place where it suggests just giving away cash to beggars. 

The primary method of welfare in the old testament was a rule against gleaning your own fields. The poor with no land or job of their own could follow your harvesters and pick up dropped/missed bits of food. If they gathered more than they needed to eat, they could sell it in trade for other goods they needed.

Jesus had several encounters with beggars, but all of them were sickly, so rather than giving them money, he healed them, enabling them to rejoin society. We don't have that power, but you can pay generously for work done slowly/poorly because of a disability and help someone participate on society that way.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

NoClue said:


> Big difference, to my mind at least, between what Jesus said and what Paul said.
> 
> I'm willing to take the hit for ignoring Paul; Jesus, not so much.


I don't ignore Paul, but I believe he was speaking about his own culture. Christians should not use the freedom of grace to act in a disrespectful manner. We don't live under the law, but yet we want to avoid the appearance of evil so it won't be a stumbling block to others.

So, I think the modern version would be to dress appropriately for the culture you are interacting with. If missionaries in a Muslim country, then yes, women should wear a head covering. In the US, you might consider a suit if you're preaching, or just something respectful if you're not. (Respectful attire varies from church to church. But I'd wear a skirt and a nice shirt or dressy business attire if going to an unfamiliar church for the first time.)


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

dlskidmore said:


> I don't ignore Paul, but I believe he was speaking about his own culture. Christians should not use the freedom of grace to act in a disrespectful manner. We don't live under the law, but yet we want to avoid the appearance of evil so it won't be a stumbling block to others.
> 
> So, I think the modern version would be to dress appropriately for the culture you are interacting with. If missionaries in a Muslim country, then yes, women should wear a head covering. In the US, you might consider a suit if you're preaching, or just something respectful if you're not. (Respectful attire varies from church to church. But I'd wear a skirt and a nice shirt or dressy business attire if going to an unfamiliar church for the first time.)


Actually, I don't ignore Paul either, but I have the same understanding of the scriptures in question that you do, which is in line with the rest of the teachings of the New Testament.

The other quote of Paul's that people like to throw out is:



> 2 Thessalonians 3:10
> Even when we were with you, we gave you a rule. We said, "Anyone who will not work will not eat."


But ignores the context that Paul was giving intstructions to the Church in Thessalonika on how to handle it's members and internal affairs, rather than telling them to not feed the hungry simply because they were hungry.

Jesus didn't qualify his commandment in any way. He said, 'if you have two coats, give one to the man who has none.'

All I know, is that when I find myself before the big guy, I don't plan to use the defense "well, I know he was hungry, but he didn't work, so Paul said not to feed him...." That's just me though, everyone is free to do as they choose.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

NoClue said:


> All I know, is that when I find myself before the big guy, I don't plan to use the defense "well, I know he was hungry, but he didn't work, so Paul said not to feed him...." That's just me though, everyone is free to do as they choose.


You have a point, but I live in a very depressed neighborhood, and I can't afford to give everyone what they ask for. Maybe when I'm not overwhelmed by these requests all the time I can be more generous.

I have never refused a request for food.
I have never refused a request for water.
I have never refused a request for work when I had cash on me.
When we had a shed I brought out blankets for the fellow that wanted to sleep there. (He stole the blankets when he left in the morning and I still help him when he comes by.)

I just can't give out money which never satisfies the one who receives it.

My husband was in the habit of giving money to one of our repeat customers, and it just wore him down. He now refuses to come to the door when the fellow asks for him.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I take what resonates with me whether it be from the Bible or Huckleberry Finn. Clothing, cultural and dietary laws do not factor in much for me  I know how I want to be treated and try my darndest to do that for others. I'm not always successful but I've got to give it my best shot.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Some great replies and insights!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

homefire2007 said:


> I take what resonates with me whether it be from the Bible or Huckleberry Finn. Clothing, cultural and dietary laws do not factor in much for me  I know how I want to be treated and try my darndest to do that for others. I'm not always successful but I've got to give it my best shot.


Personally, I don't think anyone could ask for more than that.


----------

